# My new little friend



## Katoo (Sep 24, 2012)

His name is Bowie, I think he’s a boy. He’s taming out beautifully. I’ve had him about 2 weeks. His colors are vivid, teal, yellow and white.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

S/he is very cute!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would say Bowie is a boy. Can you post another full frontal picture, I see some white material along the bottom of the cere and I cannot tell if it is dry skin or a case of scaly face mites.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bowie is definitely a boy. I agree with Cody regarding needing an additional picture to determine if he has scaly mites.*


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Oh yes, boy. And if you'd like to know the 'official' name of that beautiful combination of colors and pattern: he's a yellowfaced sky blue double factor dominant pied. Double factor simply means he received a dominant pied gene from each of his parents, which creates a different color pattern than if he were single factored. 

But all that really matters is that he's your handsome new friend.


----------



## Katoo (Sep 24, 2012)

I will keep trying to get a full face, but he always seems to turn profile. I love the little zebra face on the side of his head, but I reckon that will change as he ages. Thank you all for your replies. I think he is quite stunning.

I didn’t have his wings clipped, by the way. The breeder did that. Doesn’t stop him, he flies quite well. I’m an American, living in England, and he seems much bigger than American budgies.


----------



## Katoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, I tried, but he just gave me his other side.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He’s a beautiful boy! wcmburke has given you great information on his mutation if you were interested. 

Hope to see more of this cutie!


----------



## Katoo (Sep 24, 2012)

He just will not let me take a full face photo. I think he is afraid of the camera. I have looked carefully at his cere, however, and it seems fine. When I took those pics he had just been munching a millet sprig and he’s messy, so I’m thinking it’s possible that it was crumbs.


----------

